# vmware barking at my kernel??

## Godsmacker777

I just emerged vmware to give it a shot and decide whether or not I wanted to pay any $$..

I tried 4.5 a few days ago..though I made it through the config script, running vmware didn't work. I got an error message saying my kernel wasn't properly configured. Unfortunately there was no list of kernel requirements or specific configuration issues.

I unmerged 4.5 and tried 5.0 today. I have gotten the same problem, though this time I can't even get through the config script. This is what happens when I run the script:

```

  /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl 

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 1008: [: -: integer expression expected

/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 931: [: -: integer expression expected

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation

Execution aborted.

```

Additionally..this is what happens when I try to start the vmware init service:

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start

 * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.

```

I have browsed the forums and the vmware site for more info but can't seem to find any useful info.

Any suggestions?

----------

## sdsheeks

 *Godsmacker777 wrote:*   

> I just emerged vmware to give it a shot and decide whether or not I wanted to pay any $$..
> 
> I tried 4.5 a few days ago..though I made it through the config script, running vmware didn't work. I got an error message saying my kernel wasn't properly configured. Unfortunately there was no list of kernel requirements or specific configuration issues.
> 
> I unmerged 4.5 and tried 5.0 today. I have gotten the same problem, though this time I can't even get through the config script. This is what happens when I run the script:
> ...

 

I'm having the same problem, but I think I found a solution.  I'm testing it now and if it works i'll post here.

Dave

----------

## sdsheeks

 *sdsheeks wrote:*   

>  *Godsmacker777 wrote:*   I just emerged vmware to give it a shot and decide whether or not I wanted to pay any $$..
> 
> I tried 4.5 a few days ago..though I made it through the config script, running vmware didn't work. I got an error message saying my kernel wasn't properly configured. Unfortunately there was no list of kernel requirements or specific configuration issues.
> 
> I unmerged 4.5 and tried 5.0 today. I have gotten the same problem, though this time I can't even get through the config script. This is what happens when I run the script:
> ...

 

I can get the vmware-config.pl to run after moving /dev/vmmon to /dev/vmmonold but after it complets the confige I attempt to run vmware and it still says it is not configured properly.

Dave

----------

## Godsmacker777

I know someone who has vm 5.0 working just fine..

I started to do a colordiff of our kernel configs..I got through about 40 lines and said screw that. We both have a feeling that it might have something to do with the fact that he's running on a stage 1 on 3 install; no circular deps. I think the problems of stage 2 and 3 installs run deeper than we know. Least deeper than I know :O)

I'm gonna give vmware another shot after I get 1 on 3 working (through jackass..)

Unless anyone has any better ideas..

----------

## Given M. Sur

Damn, I had that same problem with 4.something, and I forgot how I fixed it.

I think I may have just unmerged (and deleted all the extra files it that portage told me to delete), rebooted, and re-emerged.

If I remember any other steps I took I'll be sure to let you know.

Sorry if this post isn't helpful  :Confused: 

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *sdsheeks wrote:*   

> I attempt to run vmware and it still says it is not configured properly.

 

Try removing /etc/vmware/not_configured and vmware should start without problems.

----------

## Godsmacker777

I will come back to this later..I have a feeling that there are a few problems with my system (that stem from the circular deps that plague our stage 2 and 3 installs). That being said, everyone should check out the jackass project..a quick way to do the stage 1 on 3 (for those of  you who don't have time..)

for the rest of us..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254119&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

----------

## AwoL

I'm having a similar problem.  Has anyone figured this out yet?

----------

## lotw

 *AwoL wrote:*   

> I'm having a similar problem.  Has anyone figured this out yet?

 

Yes, a lot of people have.  Guess the search forums doesn't work eh?  Also someone already posted the fix, delete the file /etc/vmware/not_configured.  If it fails then do a emerge -C vmware.  Then re-emerge it back in, do the setup file, then check for that not_configured file.  If there delete it.  I have been using VMWARE since 3 and it works great.  I have it on both my laptop and desktop (vmware 5).

----------

## chrisstankevitz

Anyone know what this means?

```
quinn chris # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                              [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                              [ !! ]

quinn chris # /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                          [ !! ]

quinn chris # /etc/init.d/vmware stop

 * ERROR:  "vmware" has not yet been started.

quinn chris #

```

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## chrisstankevitz

This thread had the answer for me:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316685-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-vmware+virtual+monitor.html

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## Godsmacker777

so I tried vmware again tonight. I started to have the same damn problem..though this time deleting /etc/vmware/not_configured as Given M. Sur suggested actually worked for me :O)

Any luck for you guys?

----------

## jmann

 *Godsmacker777 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>   /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl 
> ...

 

I can possibly help with this particular issue.

When the scripts says it's stopping services, what it's actually trying to do is unload some vmware modules.

This will fail if module unloading is not enabled in your kernel.

Jason

----------

## Godsmacker777

after a clean emerge of vmware-workstation 5.0, then running the config script and deleting the "not_configured" file..vmware runs fine.

I have since loaded win2k3 server and removed my ntfs partition..this has been a day to rejoice!

Quick question..should I set the vmware init script to run with the default runlevel? What does this script do?

Thanks~

----------

## d0t1q

 *Godsmacker777 wrote:*   

> after a clean emerge of vmware-workstation 5.0, then running the config script and deleting the "not_configured" file..vmware runs fine.
> 
> I have since loaded win2k3 server and removed my ntfs partition..this has been a day to rejoice!
> 
> Quick question..should I set the vmware init script to run with the default runlevel? What does this script do?
> ...

 

From what I can tell, it does a modprobe for vmmon and the virtual network interfaces.. I've been having issues with vmmon myself so I'll try deleting this not configured script and see what happens..

----------

## Godsmacker777

what does the vmmon module do?? I don't really understand. Sorry for my ignorance. I also find it rather annoying that we get a trial..but can't try it. I doubt deleting the script will help us in anyway. That is never the clean and proper solution to a problem.

my mom is annoying me..I don't know what she does..I think I'll delete her and see if this works

:O)

sorry for the sarcasm..but I think it exploits a common attitude that is in need of some negative attention.

----------

## njcwotx

 *Given M. Sur wrote:*   

>  *sdsheeks wrote:*   I attempt to run vmware and it still says it is not configured properly. 
> 
> Try removing /etc/vmware/not_configured and vmware should start without problems.

 

You are the MAN!.  Had this issue and this fixed it.  Saved me a lot of headache.

----------

